# Current Project - Human Figures



## cprimo (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi everyone! 
I am new to forums, and have been studying up for a big project I'm a bit nervous about. 
As practice, I'm taking on the human form with acrylics and building up with tones to obtain the curves and depths. I'm focusing mainly on the back, both male and female, and want to play with colors as well instead of just using skin tones. I have 3 females sketched out, and one male so far that is blocked in with the white and grey underpainting, and one mini practice long form of a female side. For composition so far I have been a fan of close up, filling the canvas with the curves so it looks somewhat larger than life. 
I should mention I'm a recent return to art and painting, with really no formal training, but have taken it upon myself to learn on my own and am self taught. I do teach some painting classes as a second job, but they are more of the fun variety and not so artistic. 
I will post pictures as I slowly work on them - unfortunately, I can only work on them in my limited spare time. 
Any advice, especially on proportions (which I have been somewhat struggling with) is always appreciated!!


----------

